# Rocking Chair help



## Pvt_Ryan (27 Oct 2010)

The missus has dictated she wants a rocking chair built for christmas/before our daughter is born.

I love this one:
http://daddytypes.com/2007/12/13/nanny_ ... before.php

but it is way out of my skill level and loses it's appeal once the baby is too big for it.

So being more realistic and bearing in mind I have pretty much no power tools (grinder, orbital sander and drill). I need advice on how to go about building one.

What wood do you recommend and what is the best way to bend the rockers?

I am probably way out of my depth here but I like a challenge.. 

Ryan


----------



## Dodge (27 Oct 2010)

hmmm, you are setting yourself a challenge if you are looking to make a rocking chair by hand.

Just a thought - you can pick up hardwood rocking chairs off fleabay for under £20, why not buy one that needs a bit of restoration/tlc

PM sent

Rog


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (27 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the PM I'll reply directly in a sec.

I realise this is going to be a BIG challenge but I have to be honest when she suggested it I did get a bit giddy at the thought of actually doing it.

I was thinking I could build it in 2 stages Stage 1 being the chair and stage 2 the actual rockers.

The ones on ebay require collection and are more than 20miles away which is about the limit of what I can be bothered to drive.. (I'll happily go forever on the gsxr but i get fed up quickly in the car.)

I am sure I can stretch out the build into my paternity leave if I start to over run.

I think if I keep everything straight edged then I can round slightly with sandpaper to finish..

Worst thing that can happen is I sink time and money (within reason ) then fail. If I do then I will still have learnt something.. 

Ryan


----------



## Woodchips2 (27 Oct 2010)

Pvt_Ryan":9kq518it said:


> The missus has dictated she wants a rocking chair built for christmas/before our daughter is born.
> 
> I love this one:
> http://daddytypes.com/2007/12/13/nanny_ ... before.php
> ...



Hi Ryan
The traditional way is to steam bend green wood and there is a DIY version using a wallpaper steamer and a drain pipe here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dg7mWlR ... =1&index=6. I made a chair out of green ash steam bending the rear leg/back supports. It took about an hour in the steamer which then goes in a former quickly while it is still pliable. Leave overnight and in the morning a banana shaped timber which I know I can buy from B&Q but this shape is intentional.

Best of luck.

Regards Keith


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (28 Oct 2010)

What is the minimum thickness the seat should be?

I am thinking 9-12mm oak.


----------



## Dodge (28 Oct 2010)

No Ryan, you will need to go up to 19mm/3/4" as a minimum for the seat - Remember you need enough timber for the legs to be fitted into, 19mm would be ok if the joints go right through and are wedged but if not you will need to go thicker.

It also depends upon whether you are going to leave the seat base flat or recess it.

Rog


----------



## Woodchips2 (28 Oct 2010)

Pvt_Ryan":1tg0pw3d said:


> What is the minimum thickness the seat should be?
> 
> I am thinking 9-12mm oak.



It may be worth your while to get hold of Jack Hill's Country Chair Making book which is mainly around making chairs and stools using hand tools. He uses 44mm thick seats but they are deeply recessed using either an adze or a gouge. Incidentally his rockers are cut from 125x38mm stock rather than steam bent but you end up with a lot of waste wood.

Regards Keith


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (28 Oct 2010)

I was going to recess it.. 24mm then for the planks and i can then recess to 12-18mm?


----------



## OLD (29 Oct 2010)

This link may help you.
http://www.woodgen.com/woodwork/rocking_chair/chair.htm


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (29 Oct 2010)

Thanks I was looking at that before but there are no dimensions mentioned.. I am happy enough to make up the structural dimentions myself based on other chairs but I am worried about the thickness of the seat. 

If the missus should sit on it and it should crack/break I'll be heading for cuba to hide..


----------

